# Huge! Heye Nienburg Demijohn, Olive



## likemesomebottles (Apr 30, 2013)

So I've been collecting bottles for a while now and always wanted a big ole' Demijohn/Carboy.
 I was at a local antique fair yesterday, and there it was! price was right too!
 I've done some research on the web and found some good info about the company, but haven't really seen many of the bottles, especially this one. I imagine it's 1870s - 90s? Saw a few records of smaller, wicker wrapped ones and a few normal sized bottles.

 It's quite big, ~27" high, 18-19" wide.
 The embossing reads (upside down):
 HEYE NIENBURG (and something else cutoff)
 and on the reverse side what is likely 64, any idea what measurement that might be? If it is liters, that seems like a lot, but hard to tell.
 I tried to imagine dumping 32 2-liter cokes in it, not sure...
 I also saw that they shipped wine etc in them.

 The main things I'd like to know:
 -Rarity
 -Measurement
 -Date
 -and any other cool info someone might have

 Any ideas?

 -Scott


----------



## likemesomebottles (Apr 30, 2013)

Lighter.


----------



## likemesomebottles (Apr 30, 2013)

Embossing 1


----------



## likemesomebottles (Apr 30, 2013)

End of embossing


----------



## likemesomebottles (Apr 30, 2013)

Last on of the top and the 64 marking. There is a cork with a label, but it looks newer.


----------



## botlguy (Apr 30, 2013)

First of all, I applaud your presentation, especially for a reletive newcomer to the forums. Unfortunately I cannot help you much or at all. But, I like the demijohn, a lot, and think it to be somewhat unusual with the applied collar embossed. 

 All I can really say is I will be interested in hearing other's comments. Thanks for bringing such an interesting speciman.   One of the other Jim's


----------



## sandchip (Apr 30, 2013)

Can't tell you much about it, but that is one impressive piece of glass!


----------



## bostaurus (Apr 30, 2013)

Well it is European from the construction.  They commonly left the lip rough then laid on the ring of glass.  Usually it is just crimped so the name is nice.  Too bad they did not get the entire name.  The French did a lot of bottles this way (bonbonne) but with that partial name I would guess Germany or Alsace region.
 Is it pontiled?  Your date is probably correct and, as you have said, it would had been covered in wicker and used to store/transport wine.
 Very nice bottle.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 30, 2013)

Hello Scott,

 Thanks for showing this big "balloon." I believe Hermann Heye Glasfabrick was the maker from the Nienburg plant.




​ "These large bottles were used for chemicals that were manufactured at some large and several smaller chemical companies in the area - which was the basis of the two glasvÃ¦rkers existence."









 
 "The text on the neck bolt is H. HEYE NIENBURG a / d W - both glass works were all on the river Weser, which was used as fragtvej." Translated from a Danish Bottle site.

 Here's an excellent article by Bill Lockhart, Carol Serr, and our own Bill Lindsey: The Dating Game: Hermann Heye Glasfabrik.


----------



## RED Matthews (Apr 30, 2013)

Well Scott,  I can't help you much but I have spent a lot of time studying and collecting demijohns.  Please take the time to visit my homepage to read some of the work.  I do not know much about yours, except if your selling - let me know.   
 I think that yours probably came from Germany or Holland, at least European.  The applied finish had to be embossed with a clamping pliers type of tool.  Since you didn't show the bottom we have no knowledge of how they empontilled it to cut the blowpipe off and apply the ring of glass that had to be tooled some, and squeezed to emboss it.  We need that recognition marking.

 It is a neat liquid carrier and no doubt was used to ship some kind of liquid to America, years ago.  RED Matthews


----------



## likemesomebottles (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone!
 I can post a pic later, but the bottom doesn't have a broken pontil mark, it is smooth.

 Thanks for the link to the danish site, that appears to be a great example of a similar bottle.
 And yeah, it seems that my embossing is probably similar to the one on the site, just got cut off (and upside down)!

 A little more info, the guy who had the bottle told me he got it from a guy and it had roots to Happy Camp, CA, which was a Gold mining town. He did mention that it might have had acid in it for mining, so that is likely it. 

 And sorry, can't part with it, because I really enjoy it! If I do ever decide to, I will post it here...

 Thanks,
 Scott


----------



## RED Matthews (Apr 30, 2013)

So  no one blames you for enjoying it.  That is what this hobby is all about.  I think I understand well because here in my Bottle and Glass Den, I have Ten demi's that I enjoy. One out of a wooden mold, two our of ceramic molds, one Ohio or Midwest Glass, two Tube pontiled ones and at least seventy or eighty other glass items that I can use for conversation purposes when someone is here that is interested.  Beyond that I probably have eight or nine hundred other glass items in storage - and at 84 I can't take them with me - so my daughter will have to be selling them to others when I am gone.  She has already started, when I can say so.  
 Also in my glass world I have a library of at least a hundred books on early glass making and specialized collecting information.  But after 76 years of doing it - that is where I am at.  And loving it, loving my understanding wife and my two daughters  Why not enjoy your bottle!!! RED Matthews





 She


----------



## RED Matthews (Apr 30, 2013)

Back again Scott.   Thinking about the other finish shown by surfaceone and your finish, I realized that they were both cut free standing from the blowpipe and the hot Identification Glass was applied and impressed with the lettered plier type tools.   That also makes the bottles desirable for a collection and discussion item. 
 RED Matthews


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 1, 2013)

That is a great looking bottle!! farfegnugen!!  Nice detective work Surf!! Good to hear from you Red.


----------

